# Bowhunter Shoot Out-Pics and scores added



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

One more indoor 3D shoot hosted by the Sandhills Archers. See if you have what it takes to shoot 40 targets with 12 of them being moving targets. This will be held as a BOWHUNTER shoot out, so that means you will have to test your skills on hitting the vitals with out the use of binoculars at the line.
http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/flyers/ ... t_2008.pdf

Hope to see you there.

We will have a seperate Cub round for the kids to shoot as well.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Shoot starts tomorrow at 1700hrs and goes through the weekend.

We have added a few different movers than what we had in the past.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you to all that showed up and shot. Here are some pictures from the shoot.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The scores have been posted

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/scores. ... 202008.csv


----------

